# difference between regina and mont.la fumee



## cleous (Jan 20, 2010)

hi, carn't seem to find any info on d. tinc mont la fumee so can anyone tell the difference between that and a regina in terms of size, boldness, ease of breeding and pics would be great if you can and what pair would you buy of these two

thanks
suzanne


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Suzanne,

I don't think there are many hobbyists here that are working with the Mont Le Fumme morph (although Sean Stewart at Herpetologic has imported a number over the last couple of years). Mont Le Fumee is very near the area of Saul and not far from Mont Matecho and appears to be a variant of the Yellowback form. Given this, I would believe that it is a good sized morph (about 2" snout to vent). I don't have any info on its ease of breeding.

I have a number of different bloodlines of Regina and Giant Orange tinctorius (which are the same morph, though different "bloodlines" have been separated out by importers over time). These are certainly some of the most beautiful tincs and are relatively easy to care for and breed.

Take care, Richard.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

I currently have a pair of the Mont La Fumee tinc morph but really have minimal experience with them, at this time. From a straight observation, I can definitely say that they are closer to the Matecho in color and body. 

As a matter of fact, a more reduced yellow pattern of the Matecho, (as shown below Butt/Stewart imports in '05) looks very similar to the Mont La Fumee, at first glance. I also noticed that their coloration (Mont La Fumee) retains a bit more yellow like that of the Matecho, rather than the washed out yellow of a Monts Atachi Bakka yellowback (also shown below, for comparison)
['05 imports, Matecho]








[09 imports Monts Atachi Bakka]









I will take pictures of the La Fumee soon to describe just what I'm talking about. As Richard noted the relative localities of some tinctorius, it simply is a question of how "potentially" related these animals are and the validity of the site data.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice pics, Erick!

Sean Stewart has a photo of his LaFumees in his current add in the classified ads here. It is kind of a really-reduced color pattern Matecho. These localities are very close to each other, so could be similar/same morph(s).

Richard.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Woodsman said:


> These localities are very close to each other, so could be similar/same morph(s).


That's what I'm thinking. We have frogs coming in from relatively close locales, each labeled based on some feature near where they were collected...but no population level studies to determine if they are just plucking out individuals from the same population but from various different areas.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

As promised, I've got a bunch of pictures of some of my frogs. Let's see if you can figure out which ones are which:



























































































These pictures are on my Flickr site with the proper descriptions. The results may just surprise you.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

1-la fumme
2-matecto
3-regina
4-matecho
5-regina
6-regina
7-matecho
8-regina
9-monts atachi bakka
10-matecho

for the pics above?


----------

